# linux wyprzedza windows 98

## rofro

warto poczytać komentarze dla śmiechu (używam gentoo - no flame)

http://digg.com/linux_unix/Linux_bypasses_Windows_98_in_use

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, jak sobie pomyślę ile już osób przekonałem do Linucha  :Wink: 

PS. ....w poniedziałek instaluje kolejnej znajomej  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cinek810

heh.. ja tez kiedys przekonywalem, instalowalem, teraz raczej stanalem na pozycji: jesli chcesz sluze pomoca w wybraniu dystrybucji i instalacji, jesli akurat mam o wybranej na tyle pojecia.

Moze to objaw starzenia, ale nie chce mi sie ludzi przekonywac. Moze kazdy sam wie co dla niego jest wlasciwe- raczej nie, ale ja juz nie chce naprawiac swiata.. 

Zdaje sie, ze zawsze to co stanie sie masowe i powszechne bedzie do dupy. Tak kiedys Zanussi tlumaczyl hip-hopowcom dlaczego oni nie moga nalezec do sztuki i kultury wysokiej. Bo kultura i przypisana jej sztuka wyskoka nie sa masowe, z definicji, dlatego gdy takimi sie staja przestaja juz byc sztuka...

----------

## Eko

Niestety też słyszałem od jednego ziomka że linuch jest na poziomie windy 98 ;] i nie przekonywały go zadne argumenty;]

Ale wiecie w końcu jesteśmy elitą, a nie każdy może nalezeć do elity  :Very Happy:  Jesteśmy arystokracją cyfrowego świata  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Redhot

 *Eko wrote:*   

> Ale wiecie w końcu jesteśmy elitą, a nie każdy może nalezeć do elity  Jesteśmy arystokracją cyfrowego świata 

 

Nie lubię takich tekstów.

Uważasz się z tego powodu Ubermensch?

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie Ty jeden. Mam takiego znajomka, również używatiel Gentoo który prawi na prawo i lewo, że internet został stworzony przez takich jak on, dla takich jak on (geeków), jest kontrolowany przez takich jak on a jellonki (tj. uzytkownicy GaduGadu, ZU itp.) to pospolita chołota, za to on należy do arystokracji internetu, bo przeca nie jest jellonkiem.

----------

## Yatmai

@Redhot Ale w pewnym sensie to prawda. Samo mienie Linucha na dysku wiele nie świadczy, ale by własnoręcznie skompilować całe Gentoo łącznie z jajkiem (bez genkernela  :Razz: ) troche trzeba umieć i te umiejętności świadczą o tym że jesteśmy swego rodzaju elitą cyberprzestrzeni  :Wink: 

Policzcie sobie ile ludzi na świecie potrafi skompilować jajko.... 1 procent ? 1 promil ? Oj sporo mniej  :Wink: 

@cinek810 no mnie już też sie nie chce. jak mnie ktoś pyta o linucha to mówię co o nim myślę, jak chce by mu pomóc zainstalować/naprawić to loooz, ale nic na siłę  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> @cinek810 no mnie już też sie nie chce. jak mnie ktoś pyta o linucha to mówię co o nim myślę, jak chce by mu pomóc zainstalować/naprawić to loooz, ale nic na siłę 

 

popieram! xD

----------

## sebas86

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> @Redhot Ale w pewnym sensie to prawda. Samo mienie Linucha na dysku wiele nie świadczy, ale by własnoręcznie skompilować całe Gentoo łącznie z jajkiem (bez genkernela ) troche trzeba umieć i te umiejętności świadczą o tym że jesteśmy swego rodzaju elitą cyberprzestrzeni 

 

Bez jaj, to aż tak źle z obecnymi użytkownikami? Bez tego kiedyś mógłbym pomarzyć o uruchomieniu akceleracji (stare dobre czasy Debiana i pierwszych sterów od Nvidii).  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

Wiesz, efekt graficznych konfiguratorów, instalatorów i wszelkiej maści Mendrejków przez które user ma Linuksa ale nie ma pojęcia jak to działa i dlaczego  :Wink: 

----------

## Eko

Redhot dlaczego uważam że jesteśmy troche lepsi od innych ? Bo nie chciałbym byc zaliczany do grupy informatyków uzywających windy, po studiach wyższych i twierdzących że linuch jest bardzo trudnym Os i nie będziemy się nim zajmować na lekcjach, po czym pół klasy się zglasza ze uzywa linucha;]

----------

## Yatmai

Eko spaliłeś tą historyjkę  :Razz: 

----------

## Redhot

 *Eko wrote:*   

> Redhot dlaczego uważam że jesteśmy troche lepsi od innych ?

 

Lepsi, ale w IT.

Takie "lepsi" pisane same, brzmi jakbyś był kimś lepszym i traktował innych jako gorszych, tak ogólnie  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

"Nie pomogą doktoraty kiedy człowiek chamowaty..."  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Eko

Wiesz tak samo jak człowiek uważa się lepszy od goryla bo myśli abstrakcyjnie, tak ja uważam się lepszy od windziarzy, po prostu stoimy wyzej w ewolucji O.S czego nie da się ukryć ;] choć wiodący producent O.S. próbuje to ukryć  :Razz: 

----------

## cinek810

RedHot: Nie wiem co wielkiego widzisz w skompilowaniu kernela...   ja uwazalbym, ze wiecej potrafie gdybym cos do tego kernela dopisywal, poprawial, ale tego nie robie. Kiedys staralem sie troche przy kadu pracowac, nawet kilka razy udalo mi sie cos ciekawego zrobic, ale tez nie uwazam, zeby to bylo cos trudnego i swiadczylo o mojej lepszosci. Po prostu ja sie interesuje programowaniem od malego chlopczyka, cieszy mnie gdy cos mi sie udaje. Jednak staram sie realnie oceniac moje osiagniecia w tej dziedzinie- wiele osob w moim wieku robi to o niebo lepiej...

Moj kolega np. gra na skrzypcach. Uzywa Windows, dlatego ze sie go nauczyl i nie chce posiwecac chocby dnia na nauczenie sie tego wszystkiego pod linux-em. Dodatkowo uzywa jakiegos tam programu do muzyki, ktorego nie ma pod nieWindows.

Kazdy wybiera system jaki mu sie podba, kazdy ma swoj rozum i tyle...

Eko: A co gdyby nie bylo Windows, wtedy nie moglibysmy byc lepsi? A porownanie do goryla juz zupelnie nie na miejscu.. disgusting 

Porownanie wcale nie wskazuje na bycie lepszym od innych.

----------

## Eko

A co mają skrzypce do kompa ? Pewnie na kompa poświeca tyle czasu co ty na skrzypce ;] wiesz coś o skrzypcach ? Bo ja nie. Za to wiem ze winda jest do kitu a linuch zasadniczo sprawniejszy. 

A skoro nie uważasz że porównanie nie ma sensu w byciu lepszym w czymkolwiek to uważam ze twoje umiejętności jak programista są na takim samym poziomie co dresa spod bloku. W końcu wszyscy jesteśmy we wszystkim równi i można nas w każdej dziedzinie zastępować kim popadnie. Nawet gorylem.

----------

## cinek810

ehh...

chodzi o to, ze porownales do goryla zdolnego skrzypka, chlopaka bardzo wrazliwego, ktory pewnie tak nie strawnego jezykowo porownania nigdy by nie popelnil...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A skoro nie uważasz że porównanie nie ma sensu w byciu lepszym w czymkolwiek to uważam ze twoje umiejętności jak programista są na takim samym poziomie co dresa spod bloku. W końcu wszyscy jesteśmy we wszystkim równi i można nas w każdej dziedzinie zastępować kim popadnie. Nawet gorylem.
> 
> 

 

Czy ja napisalem ze nie ma sensu- napiaslem, ze nie na miejscu... Brakuje chyba jakiejs interpunkcji i nie bardzo potrafie zrozumiec. Czy ja napisalem, ze wszyscy jestesmy we wszystkim rowni? Toz to komunizm i prosze mnie o takie pomysly nie posadzac ;)  

W najmniejszym stopniu nie zalezy mi na Twoim uznaniu, pozatym mysle ze nie jeden dres spod nie jednego bloku moze miec spore umiejetnosci programistyczne.

Nie ma sensu dalsza dyskusja.

----------

## Eko

Dobra przepraszam ze braziłem niechcący twojego chłopaka, choć nie wiem co on ma do tematu skoro to forum o oprogramowaniu i dla zainteresowanych ;]

----------

## kurak

@Eko, z tego co czytam, to trochę narcyzem jesteś  :Smile:  - nie to żebym chciał Cię urazić, ale tak to wygląda. Co do tych dresów spod bloku, to cinek ma rację, ludzie bardzo niepozorni umieją bardzo konkretne rzeczy, nawet goryl   :Laughing:  .

----------

## cinek810

Eko: chodzi o to, ze kolejna swoja wypowiedzia dowodzisz ignorancji, buty, zarozumialosci, niesprawiedliwosci- to sa cech, ktore prezentuje pewnie nie raz wyszydzony przez Ciebie M$.

Ja chcialbym, zeby spolecznosc Linux-owa byla wolna od takiego podejscia do swiata...

----------

## Yatmai

 *kurak wrote:*   

> ludzie bardzo niepozorni umieją bardzo konkretne rzeczy, nawet goryl   .

 

Owszem jeden gra na skrzypcach, drugi jest świetnym kierowcą, ale nie popadajcie w fałszywą skromność. Mogę się uznać lepszym informatykiem niż pani Krysia spod trójki, która kompa to widziała jedynie na wystawie w sklepie i _wcale_ nie znaczy to, że mam się za jakiegoś nadczłowieka  :Razz:  Pani Krysia za to dużo lepiej kucharzy i to też nie świadczy, że jestem gorszą jednostką  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Jesteśmy arystokracją cyfrowego świata 

 

To świadczy że jesteśmy najlepsi w tym co robimy, bo i jesteśmy. Więc nie popadajcie w skrajne ideologie, że porównania są złe albo świadczą zaraz o gnojeniu innego człowieka, bo na mój rozumek chodziło o ten zawężony krąg umiejętności, a nie ogólną wyższość jednostki nad drugą  :Wink: 

----------

## canis_lupus

 *Quote:*   

> @Redhot Ale w pewnym sensie to prawda. Samo mienie Linucha na dysku wiele nie świadczy, ale by własnoręcznie skompilować całe Gentoo łącznie z jajkiem (bez genkernela ) troche trzeba umieć i te umiejętności świadczą o tym że jesteśmy swego rodzaju elitą cyberprzestrzeni 
> 
> Policzcie sobie ile ludzi na świecie potrafi skompilować jajko.... 1 procent ? 1 promil ? Oj sporo mniej  

 

Nie powiedziałbym. Namówiłem na Gentoo moją dziewczynę. Z informatyką ma tyle wspólnego ·że używa komputera. Po przeczytaniu instrukcji samodzielnie zainstalowała system i skompilowała jajo.

----------

## Yatmai

Ale wiesz, rozpakować stage3 to żaden problem, emerge grub to banał, jajko skompilować można nawet obudzonym w środku nocy, dać emerge kdebase-startkde i iść na piwo każdy by dał radę..... Tylko czemu tak wiele luda wymięka przy instalacji Gentoo ?  :Razz: 

Masz bystrą pannę, która potrafi czytać ze zrozumieniem i zastosować wiedzę w praktyce (na tym przecież polega instalacja gen2 z manualem  :Smile:  ) Szkoda tylko, że z tak wydawało by się oczywistymi umiejętnościami u przeciętnego ludka ostatnio coraz ciężej.....

----------

## kurak

Wielu ludzi podchodzi to tego jak do czarnej magii zakładając, że i tak nic nie wskurają i pies pogrzebany. Wg mnie to właśnie dlatego ludzie mają problemy z instalacją.

----------

## quosek

canis_lupus - a w jaki sposób kompiluje jadro ? genkernelem ? czy tez na podstawie .configa, ktory jej przygotowales ? czy tez ma wszystko co sie dalo wlaczyc i ma farta, ze nie ma zadnego konfliktu, a wszystkie jej urzadzenia sa poprawnie obslugiwane ?

i tak - uwazam, sie za arystokrate cyfrowego swiata, co nie szkodzi w tym, ze jestem laikiem w gotowaniu, czy tez haftowaniu  :Wink: 

a czemu tak wiele osob "przegrywa" z instalacja gentoo ? 1) bo trzeba cos klepac z linii polecen (A nie - next, next, next, zabierz tego pieprz*nego pieska, next, ...), 2) bo trzeba MYSLEC, 3) bo brakuje im konsekwencji - nie - teraz tego nie zrobie, wywolam te polecenia w innej kolejnosci, 4) bo manual jest taaaaaaaaaki dlugi

----------

## Redhot

 *Quote:*   

> RedHot: Nie wiem co wielkiego widzisz w skompilowaniu kernela...

 

No właśnie nic!...

Dla mnie EOT, bo nie chce mi się już dyskutować o tym... w kółko to samo.

----------

## kurak

Podpisuję się pod Redhot'em

----------

## canis_lupus

 *quosek wrote:*   

> canis_lupus - a w jaki sposób kompiluje jadro ? genkernelem ? czy tez na podstawie .configa, ktory jej przygotowales ? czy tez ma wszystko co sie dalo wlaczyc i ma farta, ze nie ma zadnego konfliktu, a wszystkie jej urzadzenia sa poprawnie obslugiwane ?

 

Sama sobie przygotowała .config'a i powiem że jak tam zaglądałem to niewiele się różni od mojego. Wszystko ładnie powywalane. Jajko monolityczne. Zero modułów.

----------

## SlashBeast

Nic, tylko pogratulować wybranik.  :Smile: 

----------

